# Vote for yvonbug picture



## rusty (Nov 13, 2010)

Let us all give "yvonebug" our resident Gold Forum reptile lady a favorable vote on her picture to help her win. 

You may cast your vote here, http://www.greatamericanphotocontests.com/photo-entry.aspx?p=229296&x=.JPG

Best Regards
Gill aka Rusty


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 13, 2010)

are we voting on the cat


----------



## butcher (Nov 13, 2010)

why all the personal phone numbers addresses and so on, and wanting all this personal information of a person voting?


----------



## yvonbug (Nov 14, 2010)

That is super sweet of you, Gil! And You all don't have to purchase anything, and I know it looks like junk mail, but if my cat wins, I'll get some money for it and everyone needs money, don't they? And he is cute! (my cat) I think he's worth voteing for! (and so is Gil!) GO Gil!


----------



## rusty (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Yvonbug, for our GRF members reluctant to cast a vote, I used a bogus telephone number then after casting my vote hit the un-subscribe link in the confirmation email I received to cast my vote.

Went back to the contest site to see if my vote had been canceled along with my subscription cancellation and it had not. 

Good luck Yvonbug glad I could help out a friend in a time of need I regret that I could not do more. I hope that soon you get your life back on track and that you can spend more time here on the forum with your friends.

For those that would like help a fellow forum member in need here is the url to cast your vote 
http://www.greatamericanphotocontests.com/photo-entry.aspx?p=229296&x=.JPG

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok the cats got my vote


----------



## rusty (Nov 16, 2010)

Come on guys lets help the lady out she has 2 votes and I'm ashamed to admit they're both Canadian votes with 129 page hits and these don't count as a win.

I know you guys don't owe me anything but this is such a simple thing to ask, it would be nice to give your support. I'm sure Yvonne could use the win.

http://www.greatamericanphotocontests.com/photo-entry.aspx?p=229296&x=.JPG


----------



## joem (Nov 16, 2010)

rusty said:


> Come on guys lets help the lady out she has 2 votes and I'm ashamed to admit they're both Canadian votes with 129 page hits and these don't count as a win.
> 
> I know you guys don't owe me anything but this is such a simple thing to ask, it would be nice to give your support. I'm sure Yvonne could use the win.
> 
> http://www.greatamericanphotocontests.com/photo-entry.aspx?p=229296&x=.JPG



being Canadian is nothing to be ashamed of.
And my cat is better looking.


----------



## rusty (Nov 16, 2010)

joem said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys lets help the lady out she has 2 votes and I'm ashamed to admit they're both Canadian votes with 129 page hits and these don't count as a win.
> ...



Just think AVRO


----------



## joem (Nov 16, 2010)

rusty said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > rusty said:
> ...



what? One bloody airplane and the world thinks we are just kraft dinner eating moose chasers? History is full of inventions that were junked. Hey that's why we do what we do on this forum. Look towards the good in canada to see the good. I am not ashamed of and airplane or anything else. And by the way A couple of canadians voted for the pictre be proud of the support no matter what. 
I wish I had that plane - value would be enormous. The cat is cute and sits funny, but mine is still better.


----------



## rusty (Nov 17, 2010)

joem said:


> The cat is cute and sits funny, but mine is still better.



Yes the Manx may look funny to some, the cat has no tail, the hind legs longer than the front with some cats worth upwards of $4,000.00. 

I've always been a fan of the Siamese, if asked which cat the Manx or the Siamese was the most arrogant I don't think that I could give an answer. Both of these breeds certainly differ from the common alley or house cat in temperament.

The Siamese we had for 16 years choose my young daughter as his keeper, one evening my wife and I stepped out to pick up an order of Chinese asking a neighbor to look in. When we returned Denise told us the cat would not let her into the apartment.

As a mother can only love a child I can not argue that your cat looks better even if it were a hairless breed.


----------



## depperl001 (Nov 17, 2010)

rusty said:


> Come on guys lets help the lady out she has 2 votes and I'm ashamed to admit they're both Canadian votes with 129 page hits and these don't count as a win.
> 
> I know you guys don't owe me anything but this is such a simple thing to ask, it would be nice to give your support. I'm sure Yvonne could use the win.
> 
> http://www.greatamericanphotocontests.com/photo-entry.aspx?p=229296&x=.JPG



Hi Gil,

I tried to vote for her cat but as I am in Australia they would not accept my vote,sorry.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## rusty (Nov 17, 2010)

depperl001 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys lets help the lady out she has 2 votes and I'm ashamed to admit they're both Canadian votes with 129 page hits and these don't count as a win.
> ...



Thanks for giving it a shot.


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 17, 2010)

at the time the avro arrow was the best aircraft ever built the government shut it down


----------



## joem (Nov 17, 2010)

now that's a picture worth putting up. Always like the siamese but like hairless better. I keep bugging my wife to get a hairless be she thinks petting it would feel too weird. Also the Hairless cat is a Canadian "invention"


----------



## qst42know (Nov 17, 2010)

That hairless looks like a pink raisin. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 17, 2010)

It's YODA live..


----------



## rusty (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow we're actually going to win this contest, don't forget to cast your vote 

HERE: http://www.greatamericanphotocontests.com/photo-entry.aspx?p=229296&x=.JPG

I would like to thank everyine who has taken the time to vote on Yvonne's kitty.


----------

